# Have you seen the episode of « Dogs » on Netflix about Jetson /Jet ?



## mizwilde (Jul 13, 2021)

Which season/episode are you referring to?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

mizwilde said:


> Which season/episode are you referring to?


Season 2, episode « It takes a village dog »


----------

